# Husband fattening me up!



## HungryGirl (Sep 18, 2017)

Hey everyone,

So this is my first time posting to dimensions! I just had to share the changes transporting in my life with people who understand.

So first off, my husband is a sexy beast. He's 6' 3", 350 pounds, and very proportional with broad shoulders and a thick bottom half. Anyway...he is currently in a diet competition with a friend and wants to get down to 290. I am very much a fat admirer and weight gain turns me on. However, he'll still be chunky at that size and I love him no matter what so it's not a big deal to me.

The reason I'm sharing this is because now something strange is happening. He's trying to make me fatter! He knows my preference and knows its a turn on but we've never regularly tried to make each other gain weight. We've played around with it occasionally in the bedroom but nothing that carried over into our regular lives.

But now he's coming home with desserts every night, he's making me snacks, he brings things to me on the couch because he says he needs the exercise and he doesn't want me to get up. And I've noticed we are going through the costco butter rather quickly when one less person is eating it! I've asked him about it and he says watching me eat helps him not eat and he thinks me getting fatter while he gets smaller is super sexy.

So yeah. It's been a fun two weeks. I started out already fat at 5 feet 0 and 180 pounds. Now I'm at 186 pounds. I'll let you guys know how the rest of this "diet" plays out lol


----------



## Tracii (Sep 18, 2017)

Oh I think I would play that game and enjoy every pound.


----------



## HungryGirl (Oct 17, 2017)

Yeah, it is fun. He's been making me hot cocoa every night. He makes his with no sugar and find out he's making mine with heavy cream and they're like 600 calories a cup! I've gained like 10 pounds so far. I'll post a picture as soon as I can figure out how to reduce the size of a photo on my phone.


----------



## LarryTheNoodleGuy (Oct 18, 2017)

Oh, my goodness - 5 feet tall and a growing butterball, and great contrast between you two - you sound like a sexy couple! Enjoy.


----------



## jason'sgottenfat (Oct 19, 2017)

Jealousy.......................................................


----------



## azerty (Oct 19, 2017)

Great respect for you two


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Oct 19, 2017)

Tracii said:


> Oh I think I would play that game and enjoy every pound.


 Definitely!


----------



## LarryTheNoodleGuy (Oct 19, 2017)

I was a nice hotel/resort not so long ago, and saw, in the pool, a young fat couple splashing around, having a ball. Both looked like their swimming suits were too small, and when they got out of the pool, both of them bounced and jiggled as they held hands. It was the cutest damned thing I have ever seen.


----------



## HungryGirl (Oct 20, 2017)

I don't have any good full body pictures of myself...I just got a new phone. But here are some of us. That tummy one is of me a week or two ago. 

View attachment FB_IMG_1508530109644.jpg


----------



## HungryGirl (Oct 20, 2017)

Well here it is..I suck at attaching things 

View attachment 20170924_010920.jpg


----------



## HungryGirl (Oct 20, 2017)

That's adorable Larry the noodle guy


----------



## Tad (Oct 20, 2017)

You are so cute together, HG!


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Oct 20, 2017)

A beard is always a plus


----------



## Tracii (Oct 20, 2017)

Oh yeah he is very handsome and the beard looks great on him.
The two of you together pic is adorable.


----------



## azerty (Oct 21, 2017)

HungryGirl said:


> I don't have any good full body pictures of myself...I just got a new phone. But here are some of us. That tummy one is of me a week or two ago.





HungryGirl said:


> Well here it is..I suck at attaching things



Very nice pictures. Beautiful


----------



## LarryTheNoodleGuy (Oct 21, 2017)

HungryGirl said:


> That's adorable Larry the noodle guy



I thought so, too! Frankly, they looked delicious.

He had, of course, the proverbial belly, love handles, bouncing moobs and an overall "soft" look to him. She was younger, with a double-belly and large thighs full of tanned cottage cheese and quite large arms. Both of them, when they walked holding hands, revealed happy, full bellies with both their belly buttons going "left, right, left, right, left, right" with each step. 

I tried not to stare but pretty damned cute.


----------



## Bigjoedo (Oct 22, 2017)

You are so cute!! Enjoy the weight gain experience


----------



## HungryGirl (Nov 8, 2017)

Thanks for all the sweet comments guys. It's fun to get to share this with you. Here are some pictures of my weight gain so far and my reaction of getting a good look at my tummy! 

View attachment Resized_20171108_143532.jpg


View attachment Resized_20171108_143636.jpg


View attachment Resized_20171108_145316.jpg


----------



## Tad (Nov 8, 2017)

HungryGirl said:


> Thanks for all the sweet comments guys. It's fun to get to share this with you. Here are some pictures of my weight gain so far and my reaction of getting a good look at my tummy!



Your expression in that last one made me laugh  The first two make me think your hubbie must be loving wrapping his arms around your waist these days


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Nov 9, 2017)

Tad said:


> Your expression in that last one made me laugh  The first two make me think your hubbie must be loving wrapping his arms around your waist these days


 
The expression you'd make if your partner has cold hands


----------



## azerty (Nov 9, 2017)

HungryGirl said:


> Thanks for all the sweet comments guys. It's fun to get to share this with you. Here are some pictures of my weight gain so far and my reaction of getting a good look at my tummy!


Wonderful pictures  Thank you for sharing




AmyJo1976 said:


> The expression you'd make if your partner has cold hands


So true


----------



## Bigjoedo (Nov 9, 2017)

Hubby is doing a good job, your belly looks great!!


----------



## BBW MeganLynn44DD (Nov 11, 2017)

Enjoy honey,I have a hubby that adores me and the extra I have.Good men are hard to find for sure.


----------



## AmandaLynn (Nov 12, 2017)

HungryGirl said:


> Thanks for all the sweet comments guys. It's fun to get to share this with you. Here are some pictures of my weight gain so far and my reaction of getting a good look at my tummy!



*poke poke* Adorable.


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Nov 13, 2017)

You look terrific, Miss Hungry Girl!

My best to you and your hubby:happy:


----------



## rustydog7 (Nov 15, 2017)

HungryGirl said:


> Thanks for all the sweet comments guys. It's fun to get to share this with you. Here are some pictures of my weight gain so far and my reaction of getting a good look at my tummy!



You are beautiful, I love your sexy tummy. I hope your husband keeps you getting fatter and sexier.


----------



## ikke (Nov 25, 2017)

I love where this is going.


----------



## Kristal (Nov 25, 2017)

Choose an upper limit then sit back and enjoy the ride.
That's what I am doing :eat1:


----------



## Tracii (Nov 26, 2017)

Looking cute so far so have fun.


----------



## SSBHM (Nov 27, 2017)

Tracii your new profile pic has me swooning


----------



## extra_m13 (Nov 28, 2017)

hey thanks for sharing and well, hopefully youll enjoy gaining more than a few pounds, it could be an amazing journey for both of you, there is nothing more erotic than helping a woman gain weight and she enjoying it, thanks again, hopefully are you in for the long run


----------



## flfeeder (May 26, 2018)

HungryGirl said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> So this is my first time posting to dimensions! I just had to share the changes transporting in my life with people who understand.
> 
> ...





HungryGirl said:


> Thanks for all the sweet comments guys. It's fun to get to share this with you. Here are some pictures of my weight gain so far and my reaction of getting a good look at my tummy!
> 
> View attachment 128361
> 
> ...


Gawd you're so sexy!!


----------



## ChattyBecca (Jun 13, 2018)

Enjoy the gaining. You two are adorable!!!


----------



## SSBHM (Jun 14, 2018)

AmyJo mind if I try cold hands on you sometime? 

hee hee hee!


----------



## HungryGirl (Jun 24, 2019)

Wow, it's been a while since I posted this! Life, right? Well I wanted to share that I am currently up to 216 pounds. I was 185 about a year and a half ago now? 

I am travelling with my husband for work this week and he wants me to eat out all my meals. He's trying to push me to 220. I think eating as much as I can this week is going to be a lot of fun!


----------



## landshark (Jun 24, 2019)

HungryGirl said:


> Wow, it's been a while since I posted this! Life, right? Well I wanted to share that I am currently up to 216 pounds. I was 185 about a year and a half ago now?
> 
> I am travelling with my husband for work this week and he wants me to eat out all my meals. He's trying to push me to 220. I think eating as much as I can this week is going to be a lot of fun!



Ah, 220...I remember when my wife was that petite! 

Seriously, great work, enjoy life, that awesome husband you have, and all the extra pounds you can get!


----------



## Hamham410 (Jul 2, 2019)

HungryGirl said:


> Thanks for all the sweet comments guys. It's fun to get to share this with you. Here are some pictures of my weight gain so far and my reaction of getting a good look at my tummy!
> 
> View attachment 128361
> 
> ...


Beautiful


----------



## BouncingBoy (Jul 6, 2019)

Looks like the belly isn't the only thing growing!You've got some nicely rounded thighs too...


----------



## HungryGirl (Jul 8, 2019)

BouncingBoy said:


> Looks like the belly isn't the only thing growing!You've got some nicely rounded thighs too...


Thank you!


----------



## flfeeder (Jul 8, 2019)

Sexy AF! My girl is growing sexier as well She was 150 and now up to 230.


----------



## Bigbigbigbig (May 17, 2020)

Update?


----------

